# Macro Photography Ideas to shoot at Home



## Jens Heidler (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I want to share the most creative and easiest ways to get great macro shots at home.
If you have any questions regarding my gear and setup just let me know


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 25, 2019)

Some great ideas.
Your ice cube shots reminded me of a grain of sugar I shot (through a microscope)



brown granulated sugar 023 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 25, 2019)

Nicely done. Thanks for this. I liked the homemade diffuser also. Cool ideas!


----------



## Jens Heidler (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you, that is great to hear Never took pictures of sugar, but than it definitely worth a try


----------



## ac12 (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice ideas to get you going.
Cuz, if you don't start some place, you don't go anywhere.


----------



## Jens Heidler (May 8, 2019)

Thank you Already thinking of creating another version of that video.


----------



## Original katomi (May 8, 2019)

A fun macro shot is of a watch with glowing second hand.
Set up shot in the light ensuring that focus point is on the h ands not the watch glass turn out lights
Shine a torch on the watch, tour has off start camera.
After about 15 to 20 sec the glow on my watch starts to fade I have all the points of the numbers lit and a slow fade to the second hand


----------

